# Plantinga vs. Wolterstorf?



## jwright82 (May 23, 2010)

Is their any significant difference between the projects of these two reformed epistomologests, Plantinga and Wolterstorf? Or are they just working in two different areas of the same arena? My knowledge of these two is limited enough for me to be cautious of being sympathetic or critical so I thought I could expand my knowledge here.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 23, 2010)

You say different projects/areas - I don't know if there is something recent that I am not aware of, but they have worked together quite extensively in the past on "reformed epistomology" apologetics, editing a popular collection of essays (_Faith and Rationality_). I would be interested to hear if Wolterstorf has gone in a different direction (I am quite sure that Plantinga has not).


----------



## jwright82 (May 24, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> You say different projects/areas - I don't know if there is something recent that I am not aware of, but they have worked together quite extensively in the past on "reformed epistomology" apologetics, editing a popular collection of essays (_Faith and Rationality_). I would be interested to hear if Wolterstorf has gone in a different direction (I am quite sure that Plantinga has not).


 
I don't know that they have. It seems that Woterstorf has been more interested in social justice and the place of religous beleif in society while Plantinga has been focusing on the more technical aspects of his epistomology.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (May 24, 2010)

They are quite close in, at least, much of what they reject in epistemology--internalism, classical foundationalism, any form of strong evidentialism (not the apologetic method, but Clifford's evidentialist norm for belief). In fact, I think it was Wolterstorff who conceived the name "reformed epistemology" for their project, as misleading as it is. You're also right that they work in some different areas, Wolterstorff more in value theory (social and political, aesthetics), and the history of philosophy. 

But a better way to answer this question is to read them.


----------

